# Bamboo Plants in Tank ??



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Would like to know if its Ok with planting live bamboo plants in my tank. BTW I have a pebble substrate.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

NO! It will rot and make your tank a mess.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

As long as the leaves are above water it will do fine. If you submerge the whole plant, it will eventually rot and die. I have one planted with the leaves out that has been growing over a year.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*clgkag,* so the type of "bamboo" you have must not be the same I am talking about.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It is the lucky bamboo like you see at petco/petsmart all the time. As long as the growing part meaning the leaves is above water, it will do fine. I don't even have the roots in the substrate. They are suspended in the water column and pull nutrients straight from the water.

If it was completely submerged, leaves and all, it would rot.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had no problems with mine fully submerged, its been almost a year..

They are doing great in my tank.

See in the middle


----------



## rebecca1453 (Aug 11, 2021)

Cromak said:


> I've had no problems with mine fully submerged, its been almost a year..
> 
> They are doing great in my tank.
> 
> See in the middle


I know this is a very old thread but I must say, this is awesome....


----------

